# darts on ITV4



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

who's been watching it? knock-out stages tonight iirc. good match on atm between shepherd and painter


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not, but I'm going tomorrow I think - got some free tickets!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ lucky so-and-so!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Her in doors won't let me have it on.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Her in doors won't let me have it on.


booooo!!! :lol: bet she watches the soaps?


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the darts (the Mrs hates it).

I always follow the PDC events on Sky but I'm really hoping that Silverback O'Shea wins the tournament. 

I think Phil Taylor is a top bloke but it would be nice to see someone break his virtual stranglehold on the game (especially a BDO man).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its great I love it:thumb:Looking forward to watching it tonight.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

is it in Farnborough at the Lakeside International? I was there on business last week and its THE biggest dump in the world but a bit of a mecca for the darts fans...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope, it's far worse... it's in Wolverhampton


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)




----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Shame Anastasia Dobromyslova got knocked out - She is stunning!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

caddyman said:


> Shame Anastasia Dobromyslova got knocked out - She is stunning!!


Yes she is quite nice:thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Been watching it all week, me and the Mrs have had a few arguements as I want to watch and she dont....!!!

Anyway, been a great week, the revelation of the week has been Scott Waites, to beat Gary last night was one thing, but then come in and perform how he did against Simon today was just superb, really hope he gets a big sponsor and go over to the PDC as I think he could be quite a threat you know....

But, tonight its the match of the tournament possibly, Phil and Tony, Phil obviously starts as a massive favourite, but Tony is a 20 year pro, will know that the crowd will be on Phils side, but Tony has gained a great follwoing this week, so I think we could be in for a very very special game, thsi could be better than the final itself!!!

Anyway, cant wait for it to start this evening!!! 

And as for Anna, yes she is HOT...HOT....HOT!!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok guys Taylor VS Waites? I would love to see Waites win but The Power I feel will be to much.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yes indeed, Phil will be to strong for him , but lets hope Scott puts up a good battle, something like 16-12 would be good, but realistically 16-6 will probably be more like it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well the final was brilliant and Phil very very nearly finished with a 9 darter:doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Taylors a good player, no doubt about it but i changed the channel when he went 6 legs up i think it was - same old thing tbh


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> Taylors a good player, no doubt about it but i changed the channel when he went 6 legs up i think it was - same old thing tbh


Fair enough Kevin:thumb:I enjoyed it it a safe bet for Taylor to win.I am just annoyed that I did not put a bet on Taylor to win:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Fair enough Kevin:thumb:I enjoyed it it a safe bet for Taylor to win.I am just annoyed that I did not put a bet on Taylor to win:lol:


yep, would of been a good pay-day too. iirc he was 20-1 to win it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> yep, would of been a good pay-day too. iirc he was 20-1 to win it


I know grrrrrrr:lol:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

He was 20-1 on, so by my reckoning thats £1 back for every £20 put on isnt it?? I dont think Taylor would of been 20-1 if he was then even I would of put a tenner on him for that! 

Good final, not a Taylor fan personally but you have to admire his ability, a true great with Darts, and almost all other sports for that matter!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Taylor is a fantastic Darts player.


----------

